# TREXLERTOWN SPRING 3 day swap May 3, 4 and 5,  2019



## jrapoza

Greetings and thank you for looking. 

_We have teamed up with the Velo-Drome for a great weekend of bicycle swap meet. _

Please join us, 

May 3, 4, & 5  2019, 

Start Time: May 3, 2019 at 4:00 PM. Please do arrive at the Trexlertown Fire house prior to 4:00 PM. 

The meet runs continuously 24 hours a day until Sunday May 5, 2019, 1:00 PM. 

Vendors spaces are $35.00 per day or $70.00 for all 3 days. 

Spectators and parking is free. 

A nice event for the whole family. 

As always we ask you, please post this on your Facebook page, Craig's List and tell your friends. 

Location: 7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18031

Contact: Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129 if you have any questions.


----------



## jrapoza

Someone asked me in a private message if camping is permitted.   

Yes you can camp.  Thank you


----------



## jrapoza

Another private message.  Yes it is the same weekend as Velo drome. 

Thank you.


----------



## Euphman06

We're getting closer.... can we start a roll call of who's going?


----------



## John G04

Definetly going probably going to bring some stuff to sell too


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Ill be there with some goodies!


----------



## bikejunk

I will be their Sunday only


----------



## ddmrk

Looking for Raleigh chopper parts or bikes


----------



## kshimp41

Saturday only.  
Kirby


----------



## morton

Will be there on Saturday (Sunday if rain on sat.) with lots of SA 3 speed stuff, 2 sets of schwinn wheels (24" /26") with red band kickback rear hubs, horns, speedos, tires including a set of white 700's (28"), handlebars including a nos wald rams, delta front/rear lights, 26" Colson step thu with rear carrier and front light, Snyder built Rollfast, Very nice Schwinn Breeze with red band kickback rear,  nos stock Sugino chain ring/cranks/bearings/cups set and nos hubs for modern era lightweights, books, Stepler tank, Wald nos newsboy basket, and whatever else I can fit inside and outside the van.

National weather service is forcasting rain for the next seven days!!!!!!!!!!!!   Don't have friday posted as of this moment but hopefully will clear up by then.   Weather in this area has been abysmal lately and we are due for a change.


----------



## John G04

What about a ride at the park across from the velodrome. Theres a nice little bike/ walking path that would be good for a quick little ride maybe sometime on saturday.


----------



## cheeseroc

Planning to arrive Friday morning and leave Saturday afternoon.  Got a big mix of potential stuff, what's everyone shopping for?


----------



## John G04

cheeseroc said:


> Planning to arrive Friday morning and leave Saturday afternoon.  Got a big mix of potential stuff, what's everyone shopping for?




Do you have any Iver Johnson chainguards or any prewar schwinn projects?


----------



## Jeff Rowse

John G04 said:


> What about a ride at the park across from the velodrome. Theres a nice little bike/ walking path that would be good for a quick little ride maybe sometime on saturday.



You are a thoughtful person.


----------



## jrapoza

TREXLERTOWN IS RAIN OR SHINE.  

See you at the swap meet.  

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Jewelman13

Will there be a fall swap meet?


----------



## mike j

cheeseroc said:


> Planning to arrive Friday morning and leave Saturday afternoon.  Got a big mix of potential stuff, what's everyone shopping for?



Colson turkey wing chain guard ?


----------



## jrapoza

Jewelman13 said:


> Will there be a fall swap meet?





We have 2 swap meets every year.  May and October.   Both meets are the same date as the Velodrome.  

See you there.


----------



## TieDye

Is anyone from Michigan or upper Ohio going?


----------



## John G04

I’ll be bringing these 3 bikes plus some under $50 ones and parts


----------



## b 17 fan

Won't make this one , so keep us posted with lots of pictures . Hope the weather holds out


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Can i get an update of the weather there now ?


----------



## John G04

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Can i get an update of the weather there now ?




Weather was good today. Supposed to rain early in the morning tomorrow until 2am i think and light rain all day sunday


----------



## bicycle larry

allways nice to see whats comeing to the shows . nice bikes there John


----------



## mike j

Nice show & the weather held. Picked up some things that I needed & a mystery bike that I didn't need. Fun time.


----------



## mike j

...and a few more.


----------



## SLM

Thank you for the pictures !    Maybe next year we will come and hang out !   If anyone see's a Paramount track bike at the swap ?   Send them this way


----------



## John G04

Pretty decent turn out. Not too many bikes changing hands but a fair amount of good deals and bikes.Lots of stingrays. Free vendor setup for tomorrow though!


----------



## John G04

Some more


----------



## Glenn Rhein

I’m planning on going , Who’s staying and Is anyone going to show up if it’s raining tomorrow?


----------



## John G04

Glenn Rhein said:


> I’m planning on going , Who’s staying and Is anyone going to show up if it’s raining tomorrow?




I was going. Joe isn’t going to be there tomorrow so he said free vendor spots for sunday. Not sure how many people are going to be there though


----------



## jungleterry

wow allot of nice bikes ,did the blue bird sell?


----------

